# Chronological Old Testament Schedule



## Philip A (Jan 16, 2007)

Does anyone have any recommendations or info on an Old Testament reading plan or schedule that is organized in something approaching chronological order, i.e., interleaving the prophets with Kings/Chronicles, etc.?


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 16, 2007)

http://eword.gospelcom.net/year/


----------



## Philip A (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks Bob!


----------

